# Four Black Cats Rescued from Peggy Adams Shelter, West Palm Beach Florida



## siblingcats2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi, my name is Nancy

I recently lost my two sibling cats at age 15 and subsequently went to a shelter for two more and ended up with four since the shelter said black cats dont get picked up very often.

Now I am the proud mum of Bailey, Zorro, Ensi and Zena,

Bailey and Zorro warmed up immediately and now in month three
Ensi and Zena are coming around also. Interestingly Ensi and Zena will sleep on my bed, and eat what I give them and drink water, but they are still skiddish.

Litter box, Yeesh! little pooh and pee machines, but oh so much love you can just imagine. So..moral to my story is: If you can adopt a black cat; go for it you will never have an experience like the "black cat experience".


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for adopting the black kitties. Your intro touched my heart. Welcome to CF.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Yay for black kitties! Tony almost got overlooked caused he was a black kitty, but I'm glad we took him home. I've been warned to keep him super safe during Halloween though...away from the super superstitious crazies that do unspeakable evil to black kitties. =(


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Eh? Why don't people like black cats? If actively adopt one if there was one at the time. They're beautiful. Karis (my first ever cat who lived to 21) was a gorgeous black cat. She looked like she had Siamese in her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Nancy!

Black cat lover here. My Lickorish is the sweetest cat ever! We've had her for 18 months now, and she is still a little skittish. She just has a nervous personality, but she's come so far since the beginning when she was hiding in the closet most of the time. Even then, she would sleep with me and wait for me to get up in the morning and rub herself on my feet as I stepped down from the bed. She still does that, so I get to start my mornings with furry foot rubs! Thank you for taking 4 of those beauties!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello!

Isn't it strange the prejudice against black kitties? I love them, they are very beautiful. Good for you, taking on 4 at once is quite a challenge! I'd love to see pictures of Bailey, Zorro, Ensi and Zena.

Mylita


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice to meet you, and so sorry about the loss of your two sweet kitties. How awesome that you took 4! You are my cat hero of the day.....I always make sure to find one  I recently took in a black kitty, his name is Stephano, that was dumped at the preschool that I work at. We believe he was dumped, along with his brother, whom we rescued just 3 days prior to finding Stephano. We found the brother in the sand box, under a tarp, and Stephano was in the woods behind the school, howling at the top of his lungs. We think he is part Siamese based on how LOUD and vocal he is. Anway, we were lucky enough to find a home for brother the first day, his name is Bullet, and he is now owned by a 12 year old boy that had a family that was supersticious of black cats and he begged his parents to keep him, and they all adore him. He has two little sisters who dress him in dresses and push him around in a baby buggy AND HE LETS THEM! He is the most chill cat ever. My cat, Stephano, however, is the most unchill cat ever, he is a spaz and very loud. But in the process of looking for a home for him, since I have 2 cats and a dog, he proceeded to curl up on my chest every chance he had and purr non stop, thereby making me, and my family, fall madly in love with him. You just can't get rid of a cat that loves you that much. He is the biggest joy in my life. 

Sorry to ramble with my own black cat story, but I wanted to say, THANK YOU for taking them, you are the best! I had no idea how they were the least likely to get adopted until I took this little guy in, and my vet actually told me that and thanked me over and over for taking him in and giving him such a good home. I don't understand the prejudice, I find them gorgeous. 

Can't wait to see pics!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to CF! My little hellion was the last of his litter and still hanging around the rescue when I adopted him. He was the only black kitten in the litter and no one wanted him. 

I think he's gorgeous and a sweetheart, certainly not bad luck or any other ridiculous thing people think about them.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Btw, I had nothing against a black kitty. I realized my wording in my post kinda implied that. It's just that my first baby was tuxedo, and so mostly black. We went to the SPCA to look for a kitty with contrasting colors, but fell in love with Tony instead. He's the sweetest little booger!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cat Blackie ( I know, original) still will go down as one of my family's favorite. She lived with us for almost 17 years.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Have always had at least one black cat since I've been a kid and there always will be, at least one black cat, in my house. 
I love 'em to bits. :luv


----------

